# My daughters new rescue , Very Proud



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

My daughter has been wanting a dog of her own . Today we found a white German shepherd and she fell in love . A 3 year old female , her actions and condition lean toward previous abuse . The shelter said she was found wandering a few months ago ,she was a harder case because she is very traumatized ,she flinches and cowers every time she it touched or approached . No visible damage to her throat but she can not bark more of a screech or a wisper bark . 
It's is sad she is such a beautiful dog . They also said she acts like it was kids who tormented or abused her , she tries her best to avoid small children or if cornered she goes into fear aggression . It's going to be a long road to show her the world she knew is not all she will ever know . 45 min of introductions to the pack and 3 hours of home time so far and she is sound asleep in the floor .


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Sound asleep  so good to see


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice she is relaxed around your dogs.

Thats a good start.

Good luck with her.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats! What a wonderful new life she is going to have with your family.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!She is beautiful.Best of luck to you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful addition, she looks calm.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

She only wants to be touched on her terms right now. If you move toward her she wants NO part of it yet .She will come up to my daughter or wife and let them pet her briefly . Me though she does not want to be touched by at this time . I am fine with , I what her to become more attached to my daughter than me. I will help her but she needs to know Kyndal is the one that saved her . She will love her back for choosing her eventually . It will all take time .


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Not all GSDs are the touchy feely types. Most want to be close to you, but I find it more common for them to just want a pat or two and to lay at your feet than to be affectionate and want to give and receive a lot of attention. 

This one doesn't even know you or your family yet, I would think it normal for a GSD not to want any attention from a stranger. She will in time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

how old is your daughter?


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Dewayne said:


> She only wants to be touched on her terms right now. If you move toward her she wants NO part of it yet .She will come up to my daughter or wife and let them pet her briefly . Me though she does not want to be touched by at this time . I am fine with , I what her to become more attached to my daughter than me. I will help her but she needs to know Kyndal is the one that saved her . She will love her back for choosing her eventually . It will all take time .


Lucky dog. You have a great perspective on what she needs. How is she with the other dog? Likely if you take it slow you'll get there as you seem prepared to do. Best of luck and congrats!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

She is one lucky dog!! Congrats on the adoption of this beautiful girl!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Your girl looks so pretty, love the white!. Sounds like she found a loving, caring, knowledgeable home where she will have a great life in time.. Enjoy

PS, did I miss her name?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow. Sounds like she won the lottery being saved by your family. Wonderful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! She's a beauty :wub:


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Fodder said:


> how old is your daughter?


My daughter is 22 . I talked to her for a while about getting one ,she understands the responsibility she just excepted and she has me and my 2 German shepherds to fall back on for support and questions . She is very excited and knows with her temperment and previous history (or the lack of ) it's going to be a long slow road but it's a road she is very capable of traveling .


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Congratulations! Your girl looks so pretty, love the white!. Sounds like she found a loving, caring, knowledgeable home where she will have a great life in time.. Enjoy
> 
> PS, did I miss her name?


Her name at the shelter was Aspen . My daughter wants to see what she acts like and if she will look at her as she calls out different names the next couple days before she actually puts her new name to her .


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

She is doing pretty well with the other dogs , she has actually wagged her tail a few times ,my Chevi (the 1 1/2 year old male ) is kinda pushy wanting to play she doesn't know quite how to take him yet , lol . I have to put him in place every now and then with her to give her a brake . Eboni (the 3 year old female ) is doing better than I thought she would but they are still on only supervised company . As she can be testy . Aspen has a crate she can retreat to as well , she goes in very well since she was in one at the shelter . She wants it left open on the sides where she can see out but still feel fairly safe . 
After less than 24 hours she is very excepting of my daughter already which I am very happy . The pic is after her first bath .
Thank you very much everyone for the encouragement and well wishes . None of this is going to happen overnight ( just as her getting to the state she is at now didn't ) but it Will All Be Worth It .


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

After he has tried so hard she finally played with him a little .
Didn't get a photo of him pulling her inside the crate . They were tugging while she was inside her crate he pulled it a couple feet before she came out to play . He has been rubbing into her with his rope all venting trying to play .


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations, she is a lovely dog and it is wonderful that she had found such a great home. It will be really neat to see her personality develop as she thaws out and gets more trusting. I hope you will post more pictures of her soon.

A thought on her squeaky bark: I once had a rehomed Norwegian elkhound that had been "debarked" by the previous owner. Yep, you heard correctly. It's also called a vocal cordectomy and you can't see any scars. It's just a thought, it could also be something else.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> A thought on her squeaky bark: I once had a rehomed Norwegian elkhound that had been "debarked" by the previous owner. Yep, you heard correctly. It's also called a vocal cordectomy and you can't see any scars. It's just a thought, it could also be something else.


I had thought of that ,I just don't know  we are taking her to the vet soon to get her all checked out physically . She was spayed as soon as the shelter got her . Her shots were updated at the shelter except for heart worm . So I know we will have to get her some preventive meds for that . They go with us all over and around other dogs so I m not taking the chance .


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Good. It will be interesting to hear what the vet has to say about her bark.


----------

